# New Teaser Poster for AMAZING SPIDER-MAN 2 Hints at Several Enemies...and WONDER WOMAN Has Been Cast!



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

As seen here, it looks like Peter Parker (Andrew Garfield) may have his hands full in the next motion picture installment of the famous Marvel comic franchise which some believe will be a nod to the "Sinister Six" from the books in which he had to face all these adversaries mainly being controlled by Norman Osborne: 

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/amazing-spider-man-2-poster-130800529.html

We know Jamie Foxx will be playing "Electro" and it looks like we may see a new take on the Green Goblin plus see "Rhino" for the first time!

Also big in comic film news -- WONDER WOMAN casting has been decided for the followup to Zack Snyder's _Man of Steel_ which will feature Superman and Batman...and now, Wonder Woman. I'm ECSTATIC that it's not Lindsay Lohan, but Gal Gadot from _The Fast and the Furious_ films??

http://movies.yahoo.com/news/wonder-woman-cast-batman-superman-film-180335846.html

You know who would have made a MUCH better Wonder Woman? I said it before and I'll say it again: Jaimie Alexander from _Thor_...

What say you?


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

As long as it isn't Lindsay, we can all go and see this movie! If she was there, I would boycott the movie . Jamie would have been good but I am ok with Gal.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tripplej said:


> As long as it isn't Lindsay, we can all go and see this movie! If she was there, I would boycott the movie .


I totally agree, Joe! 



> Jamie would have been good but I am ok with Gal.


Alexander would have been ideal -- I can just SEE her in the Wonder Woman getup looking very much like Linda Carter -- but I don't visualize the Israeli-born actress in this role; she's going to have to really work on hiding that accent she has (that's so prevalent in the _Fast and Furious_ films) for this performance...

Then again, I gotta be honest...I'm not so sure how I like Affleck being cast for the next Bruce Wayne...:huh:


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Lol. So true about Affleck. Could be worse. Maybe Ashton Kutcher instead?? Lol.

We will have to wait and see how it goes. Hopefully the reviews will be good.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tripplej said:


> Lol. So true about Affleck. Could be worse. Maybe Ashton Kutcher instead?? Lol.


Imagine? :rolleyesno: :sarcastic:



> We will have to wait and see how it goes. Hopefully the reviews will be good.


You mean of the _Batman/Superman_ film?


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Osage_Winter said:


> You mean of the _Batman/Superman_ film?


yes. Even with an all star cast the movie could stink.. You just never know.. They all have to give top performance and have to have "chemistry" so to speak on screen for the movie to be a success.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Agreed, however I would like to see it before the first critical reviews start coming in so I'm not tarnished one way or the other about the story, etc.


----------

